# Aspire Atlantis - A Reonauts Perspective



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

I have been using the Aspire Atlantis exclusively since Tuesday evening. Both my reos have taken a back seat and is on a well deserved rest. After 2 full days of vaping i think i am ready to give me impressions.

*Build:*
Solid as a rock. craftsmanship is really good. its a little bulky in my opinion. There is a slight overhang when its mounted on the IPV2s. No rough edges and everything is in its place.

*The Vape: *
So here we have a few things to consider. Ill start with what i noticed first.
Additional info: atlantis is mounted on an ipv2s running at 35watt

Heat: the heat factor is intense. starts off moderate and quickly hits its peak. This tank has clearly been designed to pack a punch. Anyone loving hot vapes will love this tank

Throat Hit: now i have tried 3 juices on this tank so far. with each a change of the coil and cleaning of the tank to ensure a fair interpretation. VM - VM4, VM - Banana Cream, Suicide Bunny - Sucker Punch
Where throat hit is concerned, no matter the juice, the throat hit is there. Its a little harder than i would normally go for but still enjoyable.

Flavour : Im not too impressed with the flavour production. it seems a bit muted compared to the cyclops running the same coil build. personally i like the nice intense flavour so for me this is a loss. Also i believe that the hot vape you get takes away from the flavour as well. when i drop the watts on the ipv2s then the flavour improves slightly but then the warmth of the vape isnt comparable to the reo + Cyclops

Vapor: No question this little tank is a cloud blower. Its insane the amount of clouds you can produce from this little unit. Very impressive to say the least.

EDIT: one thing worth mentioning is that this little tank is a juice guzzler. its doesnt hold much juice. i reckon in the region of 2.5 to 3ml. in one evening i have had to top up 3 times.


_Overall i dont think its a bad tank. To be honest its the best tank i have tested and for any sub ohmer its a blessing. It will not make my list of all day devices but definitely something i will use to sample juices and use as an inbetweener for a change of pace.


_

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## JW Flynn (11/12/14)

good review.... Have not tried it myself, and don't think i will... to in love with my RDA's, hehe but perhaps at some stage i'll get one for the wife...

Let's just hope the coils are a bit more consistent than that of the nautilus... eish, one coil you can use for as much as a month or more, the next one fails within a week.. very inconsistent...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

JW Flynn said:


> good review.... Have not tried it myself, and don't think i will... to in love with my RDA's, hehe but perhaps at some stage i'll get one for the wife...
> 
> Let's just hope the coils are a bit more consistent than that of the nautilus... eish, one coil you can use for as much as a month or more, the next one fails within a week.. very inconsistent...



@JW Flynn the coils thus far have not let me down. I think ive run through about 18ml of juice and i have yet to get a burnt taste or diminished flavour. one thing i did however notice is that there is a bit of spitting onto the tongue when you taking a draw


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

Great review @Marzuq ...you've definitely addressed some of the things I was wondering about 

I have been thinking that this would be a great tank to have, but not neccesarily an all day device. The small capacity/high usage of juice just makes it a bit impractical for carrying around

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @JW Flynn the coils thus far have not let me down. I think ive run through about 18ml of juice and i have yet to get a burnt taste or diminished flavour. one thing i did however notice is that there is a bit of spitting onto the tongue when you taking a draw



Yip I get that spitting especially after a refill because I use the fill to the top method... I have found a piece of bog roll rolled into a nice long piece and put down the drip tip and turned seems to almost get rid of the spitting and from then on it's fine.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I get that spitting especially after a refill because I use the fill to the top method... I have found a piece of bog roll rolled into a nice long piece and put down the drip tip and turned seems to almost get rid of the spitting and from then on it's fine.


Good advice. I will give that a go and see how it works out. Today is the last day i use the as my all day device before going back to my Vexy and Lima. After that night time and juice testing is its designation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie (11/12/14)

This is soon, I know, but got my Atlantis yesterday afternoon and I love it. I find it to have loads of flavour (currently vaping an @ESH creation - Hertzoggies - nice!), and more than enough cloud (complete white out in car on my way to work.. ).

I think this will remain in my arsenal for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Very nice review and very informative. thanks for spending the time on this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (11/12/14)

sho 35W , so will my little SVD or Evic be able to handle it ? Also do you have to run at such high watts or will 15-20W also do ?


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Daniel said:


> sho 35W , so will my little SVD or Evic be able to handle it ? Also do you have to run at such high watts or will 15-20W also do ?


Might be a bit underpowered. Let us know.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/12/14)

Daniel said:


> sho 35W , so will my little SVD or Evic be able to handle it ? Also do you have to run at such high watts or will 15-20W also do ?



I don't think the svd can go down to 0.5ohm. It won't make it. The evic 1 also can't. Unless you have the evic supreme


----------



## Daniel (11/12/14)

oh yes sorry evic supreme ... I do have a mech mod as well but firing at 27W it will blow my head clean off


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Daniel said:


> oh yes sorry evic supreme ... I do have a mech mod as well but firing at 27W it will blow my head clean off


Lol, on a fresh battery in your mech that will be around 35W!


----------



## Daniel (11/12/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, on a fresh battery in your mech that will be around 35W!



oh shizzlesticks! good thing I got some 6mg juice to try out  no lung hits for me just a light puff .... *BOOM*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/12/14)

Great review @Marzuq 
Telling it like you experienced it. Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (11/12/14)

Mine is a fail, so far, on my HANA (DNA 30)...tried as high as 20W, just POPs even more. No vapour, kak taste. i don't whether it's a bad coil (it works but hardly any vapour) or my DIY juice or...? All i can do is try another coil.


----------



## gman211991 (11/12/14)

Cat said:


> Mine is a fail, so far, on my HANA (DNA 30)...tried as high as 20W, just POPs even more. No vapour, kak taste. i don't whether it's a bad coil (it works but hardly any vapour) or my DIY juice or...? All i can do is try another coil.


Let the coil saturate nicely. Made for 20-30watts mine is awesome on my panzer.


----------



## Cat (11/12/14)

yeah, it soaked for about 15 minutes the first time, then refilled the next day.


----------



## gman211991 (11/12/14)

Thats odd. Could be inaccurate Watt reading that may be too high. I hit mine at 100watts once and dry burn for days


----------



## Cat (11/12/14)

yeah it is odd, i was surprised.
Cloupor HANA MODZ, never missed a beat. i started at - probably - 9.0W (which is what i do with Aerotank Mega and EVOD - 8.5 to 9.5 and it works fine.) and then started increasing it, just to see. Horrible.


----------



## Riaz (11/12/14)

Cat said:


> yeah it is odd, i was surprised.
> Cloupor HANA MODZ, never missed a beat. i started at - probably - 9.0W (which is what i do with Aerotank Mega and EVOD - 8.5 to 9.5 and it works fine.) and then started increasing it, just to see. Horrible.


Have u tried it on another mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

Cat said:


> yeah, it soaked for about 15 minutes the first time, then refilled the next day.


@Cat I've taken mine up to 45 watt and it was basically the same just warmer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

